# Out of hibernation



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

At last! After what seemed like a never-ending winter we finally get some decent weather so the GTR got a full cleanup and a good run.

5 months of standing seems to have done something bad to clutch, but I've been assured by a mechanic its most likely rust on the flywheel and will sort itself out given enough miles, other than that Im so glad to be back behind the wheel. Anybody else getting theirs out of winter storage anytime soon?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good dude. Love 34 wheels on the 33


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice dude, liking the crackle paint under the bonnet


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yep I got mine back on the road this month,and I've been loving it!! Had an awesome day today with some guy's from here,and a great 50 mile drive from work on friday night aswell


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mine goes into the workshop this month but I won't be driving till end of April 

Thought you were getting an R35 Dan?


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks really nice on the r34 wheels not always a fan, but looks very good indeed on your car and always been a fan of the crackle finish paint (saw it on a r34 on here I think)


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

bringing mine out in the next few weeks, cant wait! just got to do a few checks and fit some other toys and she's ready. Last time i drove it was the end of september!

cant wait


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Thought you were getting an R35 Dan?


Nope, you must have me confused with another Dan - besides I'd have an R34 over an R35 :nervous:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

looks very smart


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

took mine out of hibernation on friday to fit a new clutch on saturday, then back in the garage sunday , not coming out to play intil april now

but god driving it saturday and sunday afternoon was fun 

yours looks top notch


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. I try and keep it as close to immaculate as I can - gotta get it up in the air and clean the underside at somepoint, not been done since the beginning of last summer 

Few changes to be made this year - HKS actuators should see it running a bit more power as the standard ones are failing to hold boost properly. Also got a Hakosuka GT-R badge waiting to go on, and want to get hold of some Nismo skirts as I think that will finish the styling off nicely.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks really good Dan,cant beat white 33 GTR


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

dan-hipgrave said:


>


looks very neat mate. btw I haven't seen a R33 with plastic lip thingies over the windows before. Are they wind deflectors? :nervous:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeh wind deflectors, I thought they came on most R33's..

Took it for a spin today and got chatting to a bloke for 30mins about it - he liked it so much he wanted to buy it, its going to be a sad day when I finally do sell it.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi Dan, A friend of mine saw your car up where you live, he said there is another white gtr in town.. I thought of you hahaha.
I said did it have r34 wheels on.. i dont know he said.. lol funny as he has a gtst.. lol all he said it was very clean..


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Dan she's looking great buddy!!!
That engine bay looks so simple and purposeful, fantastic stuff mate.

bob


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

ian turbo said:


> Hi Dan, A friend of mine saw your car up where you live, he said there is another white gtr in town.. I thought of you hahaha.
> I said did it have r34 wheels on.. i dont know he said.. lol funny as he has a gtst.. lol all he said it was very clean..


Very clean...yeh thats got to be mine 

Cheers for the comments guys.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool, I'll see it back at work?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeh no doubt, I'll be driving it in tommorrow as the weather looks to be good.

Saw you in the Stagea on the A4 a few weeks back Andy but I didnt bother to wave as I was in my Astra. Looking good with the 34 front end on there :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Hopefully have the white wheels on again soon.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Lovely ride man


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Ive got a kit on mine now so should not get many texes or phone calls now. lol .. like ive just seen you.. Ohh no you havent hahaha.


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

34 wheels seem to look good on all the 3 gens


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Looking good buddy. remember seeing yours for the first time on the stand @ japfest last year. Not OTT which i love and nicely set up.
Looking forward to seeing it this year.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes that was the day I decided to change it from the basic mods it had upto the spec it is now - all thanks to a ride in Steve's monster R33! Ive tried to keep the outside/engine bay relatively standard looking though - sort of a 'sleeper GTR' if there can be such a thing.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice clean 33 mate, cat wait for april to come and get mine out!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great!

What Paint is that on the Tappet Cover ?? - Been looking for it for a while


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Cheers. Paint is this stuff: RED Wrinkle Finish (310ml) (P111) - Frost Auto Restoration Techniques


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Cheers. Paint is this stuff: RED Wrinkle Finish (310ml)*(P111) - Frost Auto Restoration Techniques


Thanks!!!!!!

How many Cans do you use for both Covers on the RB26?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I used 2 cans in total (the second wasnt totally used up).


----------

